# Is there a better way to cut 4ga wire hog panels?



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I've been cutting a lot of hog panels lately and using the bolt cutters is getting old. I'm sure there has to be a better way/tool for this that I don't know about. Someone please educate me. After cutting 12 panels in the last 2 days with that many more ahead of me, I'm ready for the better mouse trap...


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Cutting torch?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Torch would take more time than the bolt cutters and the cut isn't as clean. Also, it's galvanized and I'm getting enough toxic fumes in the welding... lol

Using a cutoff wheel on a grinder presents 1/2 of the same problem, it takes too long.

Thanks, keep them coming.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Get someone else to do it for you.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I did that today but the guys have other jobs to do and aren't always around when I need things cut.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I use my plazma cutter


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

That's the next tool I'm buying anyway, this might be the excuse I needed to do it now if nobody comes up with a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

if you have a generator, grinder with cutting blade... or skillsaw with blade

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Karate grasshopper. Wax on wax off.

Hi yah!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Portaband. Definately.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Portaband or Sawzall.
May not be any quicker, but it might help some of your strength.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Too bad there isn't some sort of air snips that will handle that diameter...


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This can cut 1/4" mild steel plate. You might be able to buy a blade and try it in your circular saw. I have no experience with either:

http://www.evolutiononlineshop.com/product/751_STEELSAW17-14SteelCuttingCircularSaw.aspx


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Tkink Wired is right. Skill saw with a cut off wheel/blade. Will be cheap too, compared to a plasma cutter. Of course if you need the excuse for the plasma cutter dont let your wife read this.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

They make a thin (3/32)? High speed blade that fits on a fly grinder. Cuts like butter.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Too bad there isn't some sort of air snips that will handle that diameter...


I found a pair of Pneumatic cutters that can do this but they'er $1500+. I don't necessarily mind spending that kind of money but if I do, I'm getting the multi-process TIG/SMAW/Plasma I've had my eye on...


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

we always use bolt cutters


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

WHat size bolt cutters you using? I have a short pair I got from Home Depot - A bit more effort than the bigger ones to cut but much less cumbersome.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

bg said:


> I found a pair of Pneumatic cutters that can do this but they'er $1500+. I don't necessarily mind spending that kind of money but if I do, I'm getting the multi-process TIG/SMAW/Plasma I've had my eye on...


 One of the China made boxes? If so you will be disapointed.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

If you have a hard surface use a chisel and a 4# hammer


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Oso Blanco said:


> One of the China made boxes? If so you will be disapointed.


I was looking at the Everlast PowerPro 205 (http://www.everlastgenerators.com/PowerPro-205-379-pd.html). Everything I've read on them has been good, even from people that didn't want to like them. I'm going to buy bigger than I need and honestly I'll mostly use the plasma cutter. I want a TIG because I want it, I do weld aluminum occasionally but I don't really need it. My MIG can handle 99% of what I do.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Use a thin disc on a grinder any kind of saw will jump around to much. I think you will find its pretty easy with a thin disc on a grinder. And the most cost affective.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What problem are you having using the bolt cutters? That's all we use and we can go through them faster than with anything else that we might have.

TH


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

metabo disc on a grinder


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> What problem are you having using the bolt cutters? That's all we use and we can go through them faster than with anything else that we might have.
> 
> TH


It is the fastest method I've used but after going through 12+ panels a day, it gets to be painful. Maybe I'm just a sissy.

I'm using a 24" pair of cutters, adjust the cut on them at least once a day and have put extra padding on the handles but my shoulders and abdomen start to get strained after a while.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Air shear should do the trick

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

This is what I use, on my second blade after 24 50 by 50 feed pens !
*Steel Cutting Saw Blades*








​


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

You're right, nothing's faster than boltcutters. You're also right that they'll wear you out. I cut the ends off blunt on the cutters and then grind one side down flush with the cutting point of the jaws so the cut nearly flush instead of leaving a 1/4" point on every cut wire.

Been making hogtraps for about 20 years and haven't found a better way to do it.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

W/O trying to sound like a smart *****, I'd say get a bigger pair of bolt cutters. A little bit of extra leverage from longer handles will go along way.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> WHat size bolt cutters you using? I have a short pair I got from Home Depot - A bit more effort than the bigger ones to cut but much less cumbersome.


we used a larger pair, they cut relativity easy. I think we cut about 20 panels in half that day.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Small air tool, cutting wheel is 3" and zips thru them quick. Norther for about 10 and wheels are inexpensive too.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I have a little die grinder with the cutoff wheels. It took forever with that.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

go to a tool rental place,,,get you a 'pipe saw'...cut anything


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Plate shear works awesome.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Battery powered Dewalt 4.5 saw with a metal blade eats it up.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Crank the welding machine up and burn through it with a p5 rod


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Crank the welding machine up and burn through it with a p5 rod


My property is fenced and cross fenced with 2-3/8 drill stem and welded 4x4 panels. Early on I used bolt cutters, them moved to a torch, then I wised up and started using the welding machine in the same manner flatsmaster14 indicated.

A friend of mine uses one of these for his cattle panels.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

In highschool made hog traps and cattle pens using hog/cattle panels. Had just about any kind of equipment on the market to cut panels. And a per of 36" bolt cutters where the faster and easier for cutting panels. we could cut the panel faster with boltcutters before we could light a torch or plug-in grinder.

But CircleC has the right idea.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

barbed wire cutters


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

P5 aka 6010 rod works great. I do it all the time even on pipe, if I got a lot of weldolet socket welds ill tack it on, crank the heat up and let it eat! Inspectors don't like it but its faster than a torch lol


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I don't have a stick welder anymore, sold it after I bought the MIG. Been using the 4" angle grinder with a cutoff wheel today, it's not as fast but it's easier on me and isn't slowing me down that much. I might go buy a pair of 42" bolt cutters and give those a try though.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Try an Evolution circular saw as mentioned above. I have one and use it to cut expanded metal all the time. Much faster than a zip wheel and much cleaner cut. Set the panel flat and clamp a board to it as a fence and cut away. Zips right through it almost as fast as if I was simply cutting a piece of plywood.


----------

